# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  De muggle a mago

## biccthor

Buenas,

Para dar un poco mas de vida al foro y para motivarme en mi carrera hasta convertirme en un mago, voy a ir creando una serie de post, e ir contando mis experiencias, desde el princio hasta llegar a dominar la magia.

Lo primero, es conocerme un poco mas. Me llamo Víctor tengo 36 años soy de Alcala de Henares, Madrid. Trabajo en una multinacional como consultor. A lo largo de mi vida me ha fascinado la magia, de pequeño recuerdo haber leido libros en los que te enseñaban magia y haber tenido el famoso magia borras. He intentado aprenderlo en varios momento de mi vida, el ultimo hará unos 3 años.

Ahora de nuevo, siento que quiero hacerlo, no solo intentarlo sino conseguirlo. Este nuevo intento surge por dos razones, la primera conozco a un mago en un juego online que me anima a hacerlo y me impulsa a reintentarlo y la segunda la busqueda de un hobby que no sea delante de una pantalla ya que me tiro facil 10 -12 horas al dia con ella trabajando.

Bueno esta ha sido mi intro, espero que os haya gustado, en el proximo post hablaré de mi primer paso en la magia.

Un saludo

----------


## Solfa

Pues me siento muy identificado con tu historia, yo mas o menos estoy igual, aunque hace ya 10 años que lo intenté, ahora voy mucho mas enserio. He hecho un gran acopio de libros y voy poco a poco, pero asentando mucho las bases.

----------


## biccthor

Una vez llegado a este punto, me decido a comprarme una barajas bicycle y leerme el libro de canuto, el cual me recomendo mi amigo mago. Las barajas las pido por internet en Amazon no me salen muy caras, fueron 13 euros con portes 4 barajas. Mientras tanto me empiezo a leer el libro impaciente y a probar cosas con barajas españolas que tengo por casa ahahahahah.

Uff el libro es denso y siempre tu lado malvado te incita a querer saltarte algunas hojas buscando la magia, pero amigo la magia esta en cada hoja, y leer una tecnica avanzada que no puedes comprender o dominar no te hace mejor mago, sino mas mediocre, por lo que sigo luchando y leyendo cada hoja, sin prisa practicando todas las tecnicas y posiciones por mi faciles o conocidas que las crea.

----------


## ign

¡Bienvenido al foro Biccthor!

La primera mitad del libro que has empezado tiene técnicas sencillas y auténticos juegazos (en el foro hemos hablado muchas veces de este libro), así que disfrútalo y no tengas prisa.

Algunos juegos de esta primera mitad que me gustan mucho:
_- Doble predicción.
- Vuelta dentro del estuche.
- Inexplicable.
- Revoltijo.
- Dos transformaciones.
- Ases ascensor.
_
Y como colofón a la primera parte del libro:
_- El mago contra el tahúr.

_Esos efectos están muy bien, y los primeros los podrás realizar en muy poco tiempo. Mucho ánimo y ya nos contarás.  :Smile1:

----------


## biccthor

_DIA 5
_
Ya llevando unos dias practicando y leyendo, ya me va saliendo la mezcla en arrastre, la mezcla hindu, pero me cuesta pillar los juegos que plantea el libro, me cuesta meterle horas a la lectura y estoy viendo youtube, magos como Borja Monton, Julio Ribera, me he sentido atraido por meterme en el instituto de la magia. Tambien una compañera de trabajo, como les estoy machacando con el tema de la magia me ha dicho un taller de magia de iniciación, que ha visto en un meetup. Un compañero me ha recomendado que me apunte a una escuela, para no coger vicios, que luego son muy complicados de quitar, el estudio con Armando de Miguel, he decidido apuntarme a su curso de iniciacion que empieza en mayo.

_DIA 9_
Me he apuntado he ido, la verdad que era super economico, por 5 euros te enseñaban 3 trucos de cartas, 1 de dados, 2 de gomas y 1 de cuerdas, me lo pase bien, pero no creo que sea el camino para aprender magia, sino mas para el camino como en el argot de la informatica hacker se denomina al lammer, tio que coge un programa de un hacker y lo usa sin saber las tripas sin entenderlo, solo sabe que botones apretar y ya se cree hacker.

_DIA 15_
Sigo con el libro, leyendo  y leyendo, pero hay cosas que no entiendo y los juegos, no se no me gustan, paso por un vache y empiezo a abandonar el libro, pensando que no es para mi, los juegos no me convencen al leerlos, algunas partes del libro me parecen supercomplicadas, como en la mezcla de arrastre, vete jugando con la presion del dedo, ahora pasa 5 ahora 9. 

_DIA 20
_He abandonado el libro, ya solo veo videos, los de borja me parecen bastantes flojos, y muy comerciales orientados a vender su instituto de magia. He encontrado el video de la carta viaje de Juan tamariz. Uff que genio como se expresa que discurso, como embebe al publico, me flipa y empiezo a intentar realizarlo, por supuesto hago aguas por todos los lados y se me ve a la legua.

Mientras a mis familiares les hago un par de trucos que me enseñaron en el meetUp, alucinan con lo bien que me salen y lo increible que son (que publico tan maravilloso, siempre sus hijos lo hacen todo genial ahahahah).

*DIA 25
*
Siento que este no es el camino, y me empiezo a leer el librode la gran escuela cartomagica, me recomiendan que esta mucho mejor para empezar, voy por la pagina 30, voy muy tranquilo paso a paso. Estoy viendo mucho post antiguos del foro ahi uno en concreto que me marca muchisimo, hago un flashback y veo que es todo lo que me ha pasado, reflexiono, aparco el libro de la gran escuela cartomagica y vuevo al de canuto, empiezo desde 0, leyendolo muy tranquilo planteandomelo cada frase, olvidandome de todo lo anterior, dejando de ver videos de youtube. 

Libro, cartas, cartas libro.

----------


## Ming

Me encanta este hilo Victor, sigue contándonos =)




> (que publico tan maravilloso, siempre sus hijos lo hacen todo genial ahahahah).


Jajaja me suena, si xD

----------


## biccthor

Buenas, 

Por fin he tenido mi primera clase de magia, he de decir que me ha encantado y que mi profesor a tenido un gran gesto y me la ha recuperado, ya que tenia un compromiso para ese dia desde antes de apuntarme al curso. Bueno os cuento, el curso es iniciacion 1, consta de 6 clases de 2 horas una a la semana.

En esta clase me enseñaron la posicion de coger la baraja, la de dar cartas, y 3 juegos, uno de cartas uno con fichas de poker y con una cuerda, mas alla de esto, decir que se me pasaron voladas y qye tengo muchisimas ganas de volver, la proxima clase sera el 22 porque el 15 es fiesta en madrid, asi que durante este tiempo a practicar todo lo que me han enseñado y perfecionarlo al maximo para la siguiente clase.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ming

Por supuesto, aprender esta bien y con las clases aprenderás muy rápido, pero no olvides que sin práctica, tiempo y mucha dedicación no saldrán perfectos.
También está muy bien que toques distintos materiales así después sabrás qué te gusta más y por qué. Aunque digas que te gusta la cartomagia... algún día lograremos que te guste más otra cosa que no sean las cartas :p
Aprovecha ese tiempo extra que te da las fiestas para practicar mucho los juegos que te enseñaron y técnicas, y recuerda que es muy importante una buena presentación. No sé cómo irá allí, pero seguro que si practicas mucho podrás presentarle alguno de los juegos al profesor y que este te diga dónde deberías de practicar más o cosas que debas fijarte.
Síguenos contando Victor =)

----------


## biccthor

Hace 4 dias pedi, mi primer tapete, he comprado uno grande de neopreono estaba un poco preocupado por que no me llegara a convencer, he visto varios en tiendas y no me gustaron, asi que estaba espectante a que me llegara y por fin lo acabo de recibir.
Me ha llegao envuelta en un carton y luego en una bolsa como de segur, la verdad que el embalaje bastante cutre.

Al abrirlo he visto un tapete grande gordo y pesado, me ha gustado mucho, la parte de debajo es neopreone y se pega muchisimo a la mesa y la parte es nylon y se deslizan muy bien las cartas sobre ella.
Estoy muy contento con la compra han sido 32 pavos con gastos asi que tenia una espectacion alta.

Ahora a practicar muchos juegos y desgastarlo hahaahah

----------


## biccthor

Bueno chicos,

Este post es doble por una parte os voy a contar mis sensaciones con el tapete y por otra mi segunda clase de magia.

Del taquete, que decir de tapete, pues que estoy supercontento con el, tiene un tamaño muy grande que me permite hacer buenas extensiones, el tacto es muy bueno y la base al ser de neopreno se agarra fenomenal, asi que genial muy buena compra ahora a usarlo mucho mucho y reventarlo.

Por fin he tenido mi segunda clase y he conocidio a mis compañeros (la primera fue recuperada adelantada), son chavales muy majos y tenemos un mago profesional, en otra rama que quiere aprender desde el principio, cartomagia, micromagia etc.
Fue una pasada, se me paso super corto, nos enseñaron tecnica (mezcla overhand, mecla americana) y algunos juegos de cartomagia, uno de ellos me encanto, me lo hizo el profesor a mi, era si hacemos lo mismo optenemos el mismo resultado como de micromagia con imperdibles, el billete que canta y que baila.

La verdad una pasada. Asi que ahora a seguir dandole duro, seguir entrenando poco a poco todo lo que me van enseñando y sobre todo pulir un defecto que tengo y creo que todos tenemos al principio, el ansia de hacer el juego ya a la gente en cuanto lo aprender, es dificil, porque quieres ilusionar ya y ponerlo en practica, pero desluce el juego y lo peor de todo ptueden pillarte el secreto y perder la ilusion.

Por ejemplo he aprendido el juego de casi adivino tu carta la tengo en la punta de la lengua, lo realizo de una forma distinta a la normal vi un f.....ge que me gusto mucho y lo uni al efecto normal con otro discurso se lo hice a una compañera de trabajo y esta todos los dias hazmelo otra vez, no duermo pensado en como lo haces hahahaah, pero amigos NO, NO, no se lo voy a repertir porque los juegos amigos magos solo se hacen una vez a cada persona o al menos si los repites tiene que ser al tiempo y nunca diciendo te voy a hacer este truco.

Un saludo, nos vemos detras del tapete.

----------


## jguitar

Hola biccthor,

No dejes de contar tu historia  :Wink1:  Yo que también estoy empezando me siento muy identificado.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Bueno compañero, seguiremos de cerca este cuaderno de bitácora... 
Mi consejo es: que está bien ponerse con un libro denso en cartomagia, ya sea "cartomagia fundamental", "gran escuela cartomágica" o cualquier otro... Pero también hay que darse una alegría con efectos fuertes y que, puedes recrear fácilmente. Yo te recomiendo que te hagas con los Light de Roberto. Sobre todo los dos primeros. Tienen juegos muy chulos y con muy poca técnica, lo que hará que puedas ejercitar la puesta en escena, la charla, y otras sutilezas que, a menudo, no se ensayan lo suficiente. 
Además el hecho de que la técnica no sea un handicap en estos libros hace que puedas modificarlos para incluir técnicas más específicas que estés aprendiendo y ensayando "de esos otros libros densos", de forma que puedas, incluso, mejorar lo que ya está escrito. 
Un abrazo y muuucho ánimo.

----------

